# A Zombie Infested 5K Obstacle Course Race!



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

No scheduled event in Dallas... Damn. 

I would KILL to compete in one of these!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh wow!!! It is coming near me, but I am so out of shape there is no way I could do it. Wonder if I could get in shape by March......


----------



## Bobbywan (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been signed up for the Portland/Seattle one for a while now! Just up the road about 15 miles from me!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I did the "Rebel Race & Survival Race" last year lots of fun.


----------

